# Silverside Wont Sink!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys.

I bought a package of silversides at petsmart because they were onsale.

I thaw one and put it in and it floats!

my p's NEVER go to the top.

what can I do to sink it besides just cutting it up???


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Cut it open and remove the swim bladder (It looks like a clear balloon). It will then sink


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ksls said:


> Cut it open and remove the swim bladder (It looks like a clear balloon). It will then sink


lol okay ill try it, but when I ripped it in half before either half wasnt sinking.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You can also squeeze it to deflate it (the silverside).


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Smoke said:


> You can also squeeze it to deflate it (the silverside).


Yea thats what I always do, just give it a little squeeze till some air bubbles come out then you should be good to go.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

TRIG said:


> You can also squeeze it to deflate it (the silverside).


Yea thats what I always do, just give it a little squeeze till some air bubbles come out then you should be good to go.
[/quote]

it didnt work when I tried it so I cut it into 4 pieces and they loved it anyway. no worries!

thanks dudes.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I always try to get my P's to eat from the top aswell as the bottom.


----------

